# Elevated Shooting House



## Mike aka FishWerks

I've been working on a shooting house/stand. Used four pilings for the legs. Platform is 8'x9', sits at about 14', plan to put a 4'x6'x8' house after I've got it strapped/gusseted and painted. Welcome any suggestions/ideas. Thanks.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Looks like a shooting condo to me..


----------



## fatpossum

Post pics when finished!


----------



## wld1985

Looks good Mike, Surprised ya did'nt notch the post..Even if it was only 2 inchs in,it would of helped..


----------



## jim t

Plumbed for a gas heater... cable tv... 

VERY COOL!

Jim


----------



## fairpoint

I would put headers/bucks /support beams under your structure like on a pier....just slap them up and nail or thru bolt them in......You might want to do some crossbracing to solidify the structure.......Looks nice.....


----------



## jspooney

I'd say put a coleman stove in it and coffee pot.


----------



## BananaTom

*Do not stock it with whiskey, that is a high fall!!*


----------



## Jason

Looks like it'll be a fine tree house Mike!!! Recliner will definitely help fer them long HARD days hunting from that hut!!!


----------



## ironman172

nice!! it is always better....I kinda like the computer chair myself
defiantly need braced even in the ground


----------



## Emerald Ghost

As expected, you don't skimp on projects.
Very Nice.


----------



## daniel9829

I think that headers and cross bracing would helpmake it steader. Once you put the shoothing house on top you will catch the wind and It will rock if not. Looks good


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Gents, thanks for the comments. This is essentially bare bones now. The comments re additional support and bracing are all valid, more to come. Jason keeping an eye peeled for a recliner :whistling: and BT the whiskey will stay in the house. :thumbsup: Again, appreciate being able to post up for feedback. I'll try and update as the project continues.


----------



## ironman172

mine is free standing on top of a hill and withstood all the high winds we have had the last so many years....year ago July we lost a lot of trees due to high winds, 60+ and it never budged ...all braced in is the key....8x16ft  with 8x10 inside, and 8x6 outside open porch 

,


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Bill, that's one sweet shooting house. Mine will be smaller and centered up on the deck. I sure could use a couple of the scaffold bunks you've got, working off the ladder is tough. Thanks for posting up. I know you have more photos, share brother.


----------



## welldoya

Make it as tight as possible to keep wasps and flying squirrels out. Put a shelf or two on the inside to put your flashlight, water bottle, etc. 
Also a hook or two to hang your hat and jacket if need be.


----------



## ironman172

a few more sorry to derail but you asked.....maybe it will give someone an idea for there's ....love using the pallet rack supports


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

ironman172 said:


> a few more sorry to derail but you asked.....maybe it will give someone an idea for there's ....



No derail Bill, good stuff. Great pictures. :thumbsup: 
How long did it take the critters to get used to the house and the corn/feed trough?


----------



## jim t

This is almost as good as some of the ice fishing houses I've seen on Lake Mille Lacs in Minnesota.

The fishing holes are INSIDE the house, there can be streets laid out. 

Oh and it's been said that hookers make the rounds in the fishing "towns" on the lake

Jim


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

welldoya said:


> Make it as tight as possible to keep wasps and flying squirrels out. Put a shelf or two on the inside to put your flashlight, water bottle, etc.
> Also a hook or two to hang your hat and jacket if need be.


Will be framing the walls this weekend. Great ideas.:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

+1 on the earlier suggestion for "x" bracing to make it more stable

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## ironman172

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> No derail Bill, good stuff. Great pictures. :thumbsup:
> How long did it take the critters to get used to the house and the corn/feed trough?


It was a slow build, so they were almost use to it immediately ....I had feeders in both directions on the atv path so they were always around....I did hunt on top of it one year when it was just a flat plywood surface....took several naps form being layed down....then hunted when it was just framed in with the roof.....still need the vinyl siding on it, and the porch finished I didn't get a thing done this year due to stuff going on here, but it's hunt able and dry ....aall built real cheap,most everything was free to me except the door and windows that were gotten off craigs list or garage sale cheap too....I did some dumpster diving at work....or I'll say before it went to the dumpster

it started out at a 4x8 ft....then decided to do an 8x8....when I saw I had extra horizontal pallet rack members, I added the extra 8ft for the porch.....or at least 6ft for the porch and 10ft inside


----------



## Hercules

Awesome shooting house! Good luck this season


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Well figured I post up a couple of update pictures. Progress is a bit slow, but getting there...:thumbup: Sure won't be a castle like Bills, but shooting for a simple, efficient space. Also trying to watch the costs... my lovely wife unit ensures I don't forget, lol. Still need to finish sheeting, roof, cut out the framed windows and paint. More to come and appreciate the feedback so far.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Looking good Mike ! Hope you and the wife get a big'in out of it brother.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Nice bronco!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Murphy's Law said:


> Looking good Mike ! Hope you and the wife get a big'in out of it brother.
> 
> Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner





Thank you Joel. 

Grassflats, thanks, can't beat an ol' Ford. :thumbsup:


----------



## Airmaster

That Bronco Looks Familiar...... Looks like a Boutwell Build to me.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Making some progress on the hootch. Roofs on and cut the windows last nite (to dark for pics) and was able to spend sometime out there this evening... no work but enjoying the sights and critters. Plan to cover the windows and paint in the next few days.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Coming along great Mike ! Can't wait to see some kill shots from it.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Slinging some paint. Starting to tweak the interior too.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Mike, 

Sorry man, I didn't get the memo.... When did you begin deer hunting?:thumbup:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Catchin Hell said:


> Mike,
> 
> Sorry man, I didn't get the memo.... When did you begin deer hunting?:thumbup:




Just easing into it my friend.


----------



## Huntinman

Looks great. Only change I would make is placing the steps/ladder on the side with the tree on, it would be a little more concealed for getting in and out. Granted, I am assuming the ladder side marks the front of the blind.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jim t

Is the thinking that too many straight lines or up and down, left and right, makes for a bad blind?

Would it really matter once the deer get used to it?

Jim


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Jim, I could paint it international orange... wouldn't make any difference, but my preference is for the house to blend... still early in the camo process, what you see is the base, more to come. By the way, they are (accustomed to) and watching the build... close too.


----------



## Catchin Hell

LOL... You've never lowered a hammer on one on your land as far as I know. The first few days should be like hunting in a state park.


----------



## jim t

Mike,

As you well know, I dunno crap about hunting. I do like learning though. I'm looking forward to the results.

I have not read a good explanation of what a deer "sees" except black and white for the most part. . I think a cross pattern of black and whites works as camoflauge. Straight lines scare a deer. Certainly abrupt movement, right?

How do you teach a new hunter to take aim at a deer from a rest position? Say he's in a deer stand 20' above a deer 30 yards away, perfect shot if he can pull it off?

Bow in hand, but he is surprised by the buck?

Jim


----------



## jim t

PS... I assume it's WAY too late. But give me your best pattern. I KNOW it's worst case. Looking for anybody's answer. I think new fishermen are not afraid of asking questions. But we seldom see new hunters ask stupid questions.

I'll be that huckleberry.

Jim


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

jim t said:


> Mike,
> 
> As you well know, I dunno crap about hunting. I do like learning though. I'm looking forward to the results.
> 
> I have not read a good explanation of what a deer "sees" except black and white for the most part. . I think a cross pattern of black and whites works as camoflauge. Straight lines scare a deer. Certainly abrupt movement, right?
> 
> How do you teach a new hunter to take aim at a deer from a rest position? Say he's in a deer stand 20' above a deer 30 yards away, perfect shot if he can pull it off?
> 
> Bow in hand, but he is surprised by the buck?
> 
> Jim



Good questions... and a big disclaimer... I'm no expert. 
Hope I can answer your questions.

Basically, B&W is correct. Here is some good info. http://www.northcountrywhitetails.com/articles/whatdodeersee.htm 

With any camo, the key is to break up the recognized lines, nature doesn't do plumb, square and level. Movement, won't be seen in the hootch, already blacked out inside, and there is a "pocket" for this old fart, so I can move around a bit. WRT aiming... a good rest, and practice. :thumbsup:
No bow for me this year, but the porch and roof will be bow friendly soon.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

I built mine last year, love it. Old folks steps up to the house. :thumbsup: I plan to paint outside and finish the inside this year. Complete with solar panel and led lights.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

That looks like a great shooting house. Well built and civilized...:thumbsup: both you and Bill went with covered porch's too. :thumbup: Appreciate you posting the pictures.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Sea-r-cy said:


> I built mine last year, love it. Old folks steps up to the house. :thumbsup: I plan to paint outside and finish the inside this year. Complete with solar panel and led lights.


That's a elevated shooting "cabin".


----------



## steve-o

Love it:thumbup:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

A quick update on the shooting house. Done for now. Off to other chores... lol. Appreciate the feedback and comments, big time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Sequoiha

Great looking shooting condo Mike..


----------



## jflfarmer

now you just need to find you some old Cadillac seats!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

A couple interior pictures.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Murphy's Law

Your going to take more naps than bucks out of that thing Mike lol looks sweet man !

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011

For sure a love seat should go in there. Just in case


----------



## Try'n Hard

Chapman5011 said:


> For sure a love seat should go in there. Just in case


Hunting shack not love shack!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Mike Moore

Very impressive! Is the tread plate in the windows the rubber kind? Curious as to its purpose. For gun rest maybe? Great build! I'm envious


----------



## Jason

Turned out sweet Mike....I just would have made it a tad larger fer at least 1 other person...I guess a kiddo could sit on your lap. Very cozy though!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Mike Moore said:


> Very impressive! Is the tread plate in the windows the rubber kind? Curious as to its purpose. For gun rest maybe? Great build! I'm envious


Rubber mat on the floor and in the window. Used mostly to quiet things.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Jason said:


> Turned out sweet Mike....I just would have made it a tad larger fer at least 1 other person...I guess a kiddo could sit on your lap. Very cozy though!


Jason its a bit larger than it looks in the pictures... was tough to get a good photo. But it was essentially built for one.


----------



## HisName

That is really nice Mike and Ship shape as I would expect.
guess you guys must set around a lot .

don't spend much time in mine so they are very ******* with lots of spent brass on the floor.:yes:

hard to see comfortable chair in the back


----------

